# My 917.272670 lawn tractor gears are not engaging



## Paul Gunia (Feb 4, 2019)

My 917.272670 lawn tractor doesn't seem to go forward or reverse. The shift lever seems to go into each of the gears, but the tractor will not move when in any gear.

I was wondering if anyone ever encountered this problem?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have thrown the drive belt. Does the gear shift lever feel extremely easy to move through the gears? If so, perhaps the linkage has come apart.
Welcome to the forum Paul! How long have you had this mower?


----------



## Paul Gunia (Feb 4, 2019)

I’ve had it for about 20 years. It has only been used to plow snow in the winter for about 10 years now. It is used sparingly. The drive belt is secure and tight. You can take the shift lever through the gears without using the clutch.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you can run it through the gears without depressing the clutch/brake pedal, the ball and socket shifter linkage may have popped out and disconnected.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

have you recently removed one or both of the rear wheels, if so you probably left the drive key out that goes on the axle and in a slot on the wheel. The other would be the belt for the drive not the mower deck.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

item #77 one on each axle


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check to see if the input shaft,on the trans is working.
Jack up the rear,and put it in any gear,and see if it turns the axle shaft,while running.
This model had 2 problems,after they got older.
Some times the gear,on the input shaft would come off the shaft.
OR,a more common thing,was the pulley splines,or key,would shear,or the hub would wear,and the pulley would just spin..
As sierrasam93614,stated,a very common thing was the square key missing/shearing off.


----------

